# bananas have been coming up missing lately



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Check this out. I got back to our shop and this was on the break table. One of our fitters was accused of stealing a banana out of some chicks lunch at a plant in Chicago. Now the other guys bust his balls whenever possible.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Dang banana stealing fitters. Ought to be a law :laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Well that explains the monkey on here going postal, pipe fitters are:laughing::laughing: stealing his bananas.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, leave my bananas alone!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea when they start to steal the cat food then that will be weird. :laughing:


----------



## adso (May 4, 2009)

Who would have thought that bannanas had anything to do worthwile in the plumbing world except for plugging leaks

Plumber Falkirk*
*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

adso said:


> Who would have thought that bannanas had anything to do worthwile in the plumbing world except for plugging leaks
> 
> Plumber Falkirk


What?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh sure ,,, first it's the bananas ,,,, then comes the total anarchy 

Grab your ammo boys !!!


----------

